# Go by train, even if you're a cat



## CHamilton (Jan 4, 2014)

http://vimeo.com/15644711


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 4, 2014)

MEOW!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh, how cute!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 5, 2014)

That's Adorable!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice video!

I have a cat that is almost clever enough to pull a stunt like that - espeically if the aquarium had tunas. She would jump through just about any hoop for tuna! :wub:


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 5, 2014)

That cat looks like mine, Milly!  How did she get out and why can she ride a train and I can't?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 5, 2014)

Put a camera on Milly's collar and she can take you on a virtual train ride.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 5, 2014)

Good Title for a Book: "My Cat Travels More than I Do!" ^_^


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 5, 2014)

Where does Kitty carry his Ticket?


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 5, 2014)

In her *PURR*-se! Duh! :giggle:


----------

